# Uhhh has anyone seen these? Wholesale PALLETS!



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Rockford Fosgate PUNCH POWER AMPS! - eBay (item 190399793863 end time Jun-01-10 09:11:42 PDT)

Rockford Fosgate Loaded Enclosures - with subwoofers - eBay (item 190399791669 end time Jun-01-10 09:03:22 PDT)

I'm down on the amp side, but I wonder what the amount will total to.

Ed


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

DAMNNNNNNNN!!!!

If I had 1300 bucks sitting around I would be all over that pallet full of amps, Hell you could EASILY sell those amps individually on here or back on ebay and make at least 5-6 thousand easily


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

This cracks me up:


> Check out this pallet of UNTESTED - DON'T KNOW IF IT WORKS but sure looks nice sittin' there enclosures.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

highdesertaudio is rockford fosgate on ebay.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> highdesertaudio is rockford fosgate on ebay.


Ohhhh. Why would they be clearing out a pallet of amps? A return from a customer? 

Do you guys think these amps are in working order? I don't mind buying them, and then selling them. Be better if I had someone else sharing the cost though.

Ed


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

No idea.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Its probably a bunch of warranty amps that they don't want to deal with, who knows. you could also message him I'm sure.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

the product that Rockford moves on eBay is typically warranty repaired/B stock. as I understand it, quite a few years ago they changed their warranty service. instead of repairing an amp and shipping it back to the customer/dealer, they just send a brand new amp back in its place. the bad amp goes to the service department where they repair them and then move them out the back door on eBay or any other wholesaler that will buy them for pennies on the dollar. that system was apparently the result of the astronomically high failure rate of their products after partnering with Best Buy and other larger retailers. and I'm not bagging on BB, just trying to relate the events as I know them.

the possibilty does exist that these amps in this listing are new A stock. after BB and Rockford parted ways, Rockford is bound to be stuck with excess product that would have gone to BB. I could see it being enough new product that they might have a serious need to move it in any way possible simply to keep the company from taking a ginormous loss. but, I wouldn't count on it.

Owen


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

RF as highdesertaudio has been selling pallets of amps for years. I've bid on a few without winning- I have always assumed they were BB returns that RF found easier to write off than deal with. Considering they have been palleting them up and selling this way for quite some time, I don't see it making any sense for them to repair them first. People return items for many reasons, not just because they item is non-functional. It's likely some work and some don't.


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Both auctions are still at reasonable prices. I'd be willing to buy them, or go in on it with a trustworthy person.

Although I feel that with the exposure they've gotten, they'll probably sell for close to if not at ebay/forum reselling value, and will probably sell locally on craigslist for much more than you can sell them for online.

But hey, here's to hoping. I wouldn't mind keeping a nice 4-channel or super-large monoblock for myself anyway.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

we've bought several of them before. Don't expect the amps to be in working condition. speakers maybe and maybe not


----------

